# using a cloake board



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

instead of turning the hive around just block the entrant and drill a 1 inch hole(or two) in the back.do you think this would work?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have used a pair of tapered wedges to quickly switch to a back entrance. Block the front and slip the wedges in from the rear. 60 second job? The holes solution would do the same thing but not everyone wants holes in their hive bodies.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

you can even lean a board up under the entrance like a ramp prior to doing it. Once they are used to the board leading to their entrance, Swap it out with a longer board that leads to the top entrance. They will leave their normal entrance and upon return hit the ramp and walk right in like they always do.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I use Cloake board in traditional manner (turn 180) but your plan will work, just forcing bees to orient to different entrance


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

wertzsteve said:


> instead of turning the hive around just block the entrant and drill a 1 inch hole(or two) in the back.do you think this would work?


I cut a 4 inch opening in the back of the bottom board, I've got a solid board for it and another for the front opening. So instead of pulling the hive off and spinning the entrance, I just insert the board in the front, and remove the board in the rear.
Works like a charm.


----------



## yantabulla (Jan 9, 2011)

I also use a bottom board with entrances at the front and back. Works well.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Another quickie is a feeder rim with an entrance slot on the bottom, Cloake Board between the 2 brood boxes.

Michael Palmer's criticism is that he'd like more control over the nurse bees than the C-Board offers. 

I'm working on a combined system. 2 separate starter nuc's with individual Cloake Board / adaptors and a second shut-off that locks the nurse bees in the queen rearing chamber. The only advantages are that I don't chance bumping the hive with 10-day QC's, and I run 2 separate starters. 

If it turns out to be more work than moving the boxes, well, back to the way that is working, which for me is 2 David Laferney's / Joseph Clemen's method starters and 1 strong Michael Palmer / Brother Adam finisher colony.

The Cloake Board is still the best queen banking system.


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

Robbin said:


> I cut a 4 inch opening in the back of the bottom board, I've got a solid board for it and another for the front opening. So instead of pulling the hive off and spinning the entrance, I just insert the board in the front, and remove the board in the rear.
> Works like a charm.


 did you slide the hive forward and cut the opening with a hive full of bees(did the bees act ok or did you need smoke) or did you remover the bottom board from the hive body to cut your opening .I only thought drilling a quick hole would not be very stress full on my hive.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I had a spare bottom board, so I just swapped it out. Drilling a hole is a great idea for a hive full of bees. :thumbsup:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

You don't even have to drill a hole - you can just slide the hive forward on the bottom board enough to open a crack in the back. It's all temporary anyway.


----------

